# new kahr owner



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Well i did it , after a year i finally pick up a cw9. I was able to get it off 
gunbroker.com for $325.00 NIB. I shold have it by next tuesday then straight to the range I will go,


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Good man and good price:smt023


----------



## Bigjoedo (Mar 17, 2008)

kcdano,


Congratulations, you will not be disappointed.

Joe


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

Great gun at very good price. You will like it.


----------

